# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή κλουβιών αναπαραγωγής

## xXx

Σε ντουλάπα μελαμίνης κατασκεύασα 5 ζευγαρώστρες 60άρες.
Συνολικές εξωτερικές διαστάσεις
195 x 60 x 35

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ σωστος ο Βασιλης,μπραβο και υγεια στα χερια σου φιλε πολυ ομορφες τυφλα να εχουν οι ετοιματζιδικες.Φανταζομαι τα ταψακια ειναι για φουρνο κουζινας;

----------


## panos70

Bασιλη πολυ κατασκευη μπραβο ,τους πατους τους εκανες εσυ (στρανζαριστες λαμαρινες :winky:  ποσο ειναι το κοστος κατασκευης ;

----------


## xXx

Το συνολικό κόστος είναι 125 ευρώ κομπλέ
Τους πάτους τους φτιάχνεις σε μαγαζιά ή βιοτεχνίες που ασχολούνται με μέταλλα και μεταλλικές κατασκευές.
Είναι δουλεμένα στη στράντζα με γυρίσματα να μην κόβουν.
Θέλει πάχος 1 χιλιοστό είναι καλά. Εγώ τα έκανα 1,5 χιλιοστά και είναι βαριά σχετικά.
Επίσης θέλει να ναι γαλβανιζέ για να μην οξειδώνονται.
Εμένα αν και του πα να τα κάνει γαλβανιζέ δεν το κατάλαβε και τα έκανε απλή λαμαρίνα η οποία βέβαια οξειδώνεται.
Τα πήγα σε ένα φίλο όμως με βαφείο αυτοκινήτων να τα περάσει με πιστόλι 1 χέρι αστάρι γυαλιστερών επιφανειών και ένα χέρι Hammerite

----------


## gianniskilkis

Τέλειες Βασίλη , το μόνο που δεν εκμεταλλευτήκες πλήρως το πλάτος . Είχες μερικά ακόμα εκατοστά απ΄ ότι δείχνουν οι προσόψεις ... Καλές γέννες φίλε .

----------


## jk21

Καλα ζευγαρωματα Μπιλλ !!!

στις γωνιες της μελαμινης ,βαλε σιλικονη

----------


## xXx

Δεν θα μπορώ να βγάζω τα ράφια ρε Μήτσε αν βάλω σιλικόνη

----------


## jk21

αν τα πλυνεις και δεν υπαρχει σιλικονη ,θα φουσκωσουν σταδιακα

----------


## xXx

Θα τα περνάω βρε με πανάκι βρεγμένο δεν πρόκειται να ρίχνω νερό σε μελαμίνη

----------


## jk21

οκ εσυ ξερεις .αλλα θα μπαινει βρωμια στις γωνιες και θα θελει καθαρισμα .... 

μπορει και να υπερβαλλω .θα φανει στην πραξη

----------


## ninos

Πολυ όμορφη κατασκευή. Πάντα γεμάτη ζευγαράκια να ειναι

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή, συγχαρητήρια...εγώ έχω μια άλλη απορία όμως, τις προσόψεις πως τις έφτιαξες ρε θηρίο; καλα πες τα πορτάκια τα συρόμενα οκ, τις θέσεις για τις ταίστρες με τα ελατήρια επαναφοράς όμως;

----------


## xXx

Οι προσόψεις είναι αγοραστές 7 ευρώ το κομμάτι φίλε

----------


## blackmailer

και απο που μπορεί κάποιος να προμηθευτεί ; τις κάνεις παραγγελία;

----------


## xXx

Από μαγαζί που τις πουλάει. Εδώ στη Λάρισα εγώ τις βρήκα. Από Αθήνα τις παίρνει φίλε.

----------


## blackmailer

προφανώς απο μαγαζί που τις πουλάει ρε Βασίλη! εννοώ σε τι είδους μαγαζί μπορείς να τις βρείς; Σε σιδηρουργείο; σε πετ-σοπ;; σε κάποιο απο τα μεγάλα πολυκαταστήματα με είδη κήπου ή σε οικοδομικά υλικά; αυτό ρωτάω...

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ωραια δουλεια βασιλη μπραβο σου
με το καλο να γεμισει με ζευγαρακια

----------


## codesid

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη μπραβο σου!!!!

----------


## jk21

Νεκταριε με μια απλη αναζητηση στο google για προσοψεις κλουβιων ,θα βρεις αρκετες εταιριες (συνηθως διαδικτυακα pet shop ) να διαθετουν προς πωληση

----------


## blackmailer

> Νεκταριε με μια απλη αναζητηση στο google για προσοψεις κλουβιων ,θα βρεις αρκετες εταιριες (συνηθως διαδικτυακα pet shop ) να διαθετουν προς πωληση


Να'σαι καλά βρε Δημήτρη...ευχαριστώ πολύ!! έχω κατα νου κάποια κατασκευή απο άνοιξη και βλέπω τα διάφορα θέματα με τα dexion κτλ και ψάχνομαι να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει και πώς ώστε να μην έχω πρόβλημα σε διαστάσεις, χώρο κτλ στο μπαλκόνι μου!!!

----------


## xXx

Νεκτάριε από πετ σοπ

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ωραια δουλεια!!Μπραβο! καλα ζευγαρωματα!!!

----------


## xXx

Σήτα με οδηγούς κάτω από τα ταψάκια

----------


## tasos-mo

Βασίλη μπράβο,ωραία δουλειά.πιστεύω το κουνελοσυρμα να μπήκε για προσωρινή λύση,αφού έβαλες που έβαλες τους οδηγούς θα προτιμούσα σχάρα κανονική το κουνελοσυρμα εκτός που λερώνει πιο ευκολα(επειδή έχει πολυ μικρά κενά) είναι θέμα χρόνου να οξειδωθει...και γαλβανιζε να είναι η σκουριά θα έρθει(είμαι παθών)..δεν συζητώ το αισθητικό κομμάτι,αυτονόητο.Στις επόμενες φωτο πιστεύω θα τις δούμε και με τους ενοίκους τις πολυκατοικίας....

----------


## jk21

Τασο εννοεις κατασκευη σε καποιον ειδικο ή γνωριζεις κατι ετοιμο που κυκλοφορα στο εμποριο;

----------


## xXx

Η σχάρα είναι πολύ πιο ακριβή οπότε στο κουνελόσυρμα θα παραμείνω. Ένα κομμάτι σχάρας μπορεί να κοστίσει 15-20 ευρώ και εγώ θέλω 5.
Το κουνελόσυρμα στοίχισε 1 ευρώ το κομμάτι σύνολο 5 ευρώ. Πού 5 ευρώ πού 75-100 ευρώ!!!

----------


## mitsman

πανω απο 2 χρονια δεν θα τις κρατησεις!!!!

----------


## xXx

Ας κρατήσουνε 2 χρόνια και μετά δίνω ακόμη ένα πεντάευρο  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## mitsman

Τις κλουβες εννοω!

----------


## xXx

Γιατί το λες?

----------


## tasos-mo

> Τασο εννοεις κατασκευη σε καποιον ειδικο ή γνωριζεις κατι ετοιμο που κυκλοφορα στο εμποριο;


Βρήκα ένα καταστημα στην θεσ/νικη που λεει οτι κανει και σχαρες κατα παραγγελια, δεν αξιωθηκα ακομα να παρω τηλ,αλλα οταν μαθω τιμη θα σας πω..αποτι καταλαβα Δημητρη ειναι πετσοπ που κανει και κατασκευες σε παντως ειδους κλουβια...

----------


## mrsoulis

Εγω αυτο που θα ηθελα να ξερω ειναι ποσο σου κοστισε το καθε συρταρακι για τις κουτσουλιες γιατι προκειτε και εγω να κανω μια κατασκευη και θα ηθελα μια τιμη για να ξερω μη μου πουνε οτι θελουν...

----------


## xXx

Εγώ του παρήγγειλα γαλβανιζέ και αυτός ο βλάκας μου τα έφτιαξε σκέτη λαμαρίνα. Το λάθος μου ήταν ότι τα έκανα 1,5 χιλιοστό λαμαρίνα και είναι βαριά. Θέλει το πολύ 1 χιλιοστό και να είναι ίνοξ ή γαλβανιζέ. Εμένα μου στοίχισαν 7 ευρώ το ένα αλλά με τις προδιαγραφές που σου λέω πιστεύω ότι με 5 ευρώ ίσως και λιγότερο θα τα φτιάξεις.

Αναγκάστηκα και τα πέρασα μία στρώση αστάρι γυαλιστερών επιφανειών και μία στρώση hammerite με πιστόλι.

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη εισαι αστερι στις κατασκευες  ενα μπραβο απο εμενα μου αρεσαν παρα πολυ, πολυ ομορφη και πολυ πρακτικη  μονο μην ξεχασεις τον κοφτη τον βιδολογο  και τις ξυλοβιδες μεσα και δεν μπορεις να τα βγαλεις   :wink:

----------


## mrsoulis

πραγματικα πολυ καλη η κατασκευη και το κοστος για τις λαμαρινες τελικα δεν ειναι και τοσο μεγαλο όσο περίμενα. Αξίζει τον κόπο και το χρημα παντως...

----------


## mrsoulis

Τελικά πηρα μια προσφορα απο εναν που συνεργαζομαι και στην δουλεια και μου ειπε για 5 κομματια 68x40cm 8 ευρώ το κομμάτι. Πολλά μου φάνηκαν αλλά για να ψαξω και περισσότερο ο χρόνος και το χρήμα που θα ξόδευα δε νομίζω ότι άξιζαν το κόπο για να βρω 1-2 ευρώ φθηνότερα. Η λαμαρίνα που είχε σε λιγότερο από 1,5 ήταν 0,8 ελπίζω να μην έχω προβλήματα...

----------

